# Math riddle--please help



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

The question is ill-defined as it is not explained what rules of arithmetic (or algebra) are available. If algebra (including limits) are available, then it means that there are a few equivalent answers.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

Googol raised to the googol raised to the googol raised to the googol.

To put that into perspective, if I were to write that out in this sized font, it wouldn't even fit in the universe.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Snowy Leopard said:


> The question is ill-defined as it is not explained what rules of arithmetic (or algebra) are available. If algebra (including limits) are available, then it means that there are a few equivalent answers.


Tell us some of the answer(s) if algebra is not available.


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

Also there's the question of base. 1111 in base 2 is a lot smaller number than in base 10. So maybe just say the base is 10 ^100 and you already have a massive number. Of course, then all anyone has to do is say that their base is 10 ^ 1000 or something and it's even higher.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok, lets restrict it to base 10 and no algebra. Also, zeros are not alowed only four ones.


----------

